# Cable doesn't work



## roverrover (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi guys,

firstly, I hope this is the right forum. If not, I apologise. A couple of days ago my TV was working fine. Yesterday I woke up and I can't watch it, I get a 'no signal' sign. I don't know what happened but there is a wire that is loose (I didn't set it up and don't know what the wire does).

I have surround sound in my apartment and there is a 'control room' with a receiver etc.

i) The wire from the 'control room' feed in to my living room. Here is the loose wire.










ii) The back of my Comcast box










Please let me know what I need to do!

Thanks

Rover


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

That is an RCA cable probably for your image. Is there a corresponding RCA Video In or Video Out port that does not already have a connector? The good news is experimenting by plugging it in to where you think it used to go won't do any damage.


----------



## roverrover (Aug 21, 2011)

Would that go in my TV or in my DVR?


----------



## roverrover (Aug 21, 2011)

Any idea which of these it is? I tried pretty much every one of them, but my TV is mounted so it's hard to see. Thanks!!!


----------



## roverrover (Aug 21, 2011)

By the way we had some lightning and other people in our building report appliances not working so it's possible it has to do with that and this extra wire is actually meaningless. My second TV works. Make of that what you will.


----------

